# Mythic Scribes Inn (Come have some general chat here!)



## Superderek (Sep 18, 2011)

I've been to several forums including mine that has this thread in their Talk/General Conversation forum. Some have been called "Bar 'n' Grill" or "Town Hall". If you have a good idea on a thread title then feel free to suggest it.

To start off, how are you all doing? I've been working on a project I have for college in my Computer Game Creation class. Yeah, I'm playing a game to work on my project to see if it works alright, isn't that just fun? :>

Organizing my site as well so I can organize my thoughts on my story a bit better. Yeah, with a wiki and forum, it makes things nice.


----------



## Johnny Cosmo (Sep 18, 2011)

I'm tired. Just pulled an all-nighter (UK) on Civlization 5. Before that, working on maps for my fantasy world.

I also use a wiki to organise my current project, what software do you use? I'm just using pbworks.com because I couldn't be bothered to set my own wiki up from scratch. Still, would have been nice to have it as a desktop only thing. I might look in to it as some point.


----------



## Superderek (Sep 18, 2011)

Johnny Cosmo said:


> I also use a wiki to organise my current project, what software do you use? I'm just using pbworks.com because I couldn't be bothered to set my own wiki up from scratch. Still, would have been nice to have it as a desktop only thing. I might look in to it as some point.


I use mediawiki software or something like that for my wiki. I use it because a site I go to also has it and it seems pretty straightforward to use and easily customizable. I may actually make a custom wiki built into my custom forum. Actually, I like that idea. I'm probably going to go for it now. 

Specially since it can then use one user system for everything and I can have greater control. I'm still looking into good ways to share content and whatnot.


----------



## Fnord (Sep 18, 2011)

Been buried in international trade data trying to get an idea about the risks of default of certain European countries and what kinds of effects it could have on global demand/export markets/etc.  That seems really broad, but I'm actually focusing on a tiny thing in the big picture.  But it's kind of like a Wikipedia article, you start with one thing and the next thing you know you're all over the place.  

Outside of that exciting stuff I've just been trying to relax a little, enjoy some wine, and am thankful that autumn is finally here.  Been tinkering with a D&D campaign that I work on as my "sanity-keeping activity".  Been slowly but surely reading the Song of Ice and Fire series (on the fourth book finally), working on projects around the house, and other banal adult activities.  

I just opened a bottle of wine, so things are about to get more enjoyable.


----------



## Leuco (Sep 18, 2011)

Superderek said:


> I've been working on a project I have for college in my Computer Game Creation class. Yeah, I'm playing a game to work on my project to see if it works alright, isn't that just fun? :>



I've recently discovered home brew 8-bit NES games. I'd like to make one, but I confess: I don't have the slightest idea how. Do you have any advice? Where should I begin? What's the first step? What kind of basic knowledge do I need to know in order to get started? What kind of software should I use?

By the way, what kind of game are you making?


----------



## Superderek (Sep 18, 2011)

Leuco said:


> I've recently discovered home brew 8-bit NES games. I'd like to make one, but I confess: I don't have the slightest idea how. Do you have any advice? Where should I begin? What's the first step? What kind of basic knowledge do I need to know in order to get started? What kind of software should I use?
> 
> By the way, what kind of game are you making?


Well, I don't know too much about making home brew NES games but I do know a little bit about creating some with Game Maker and soon with the Unity 3D engine by the end of the semester in my class. I completed my project so if you ever want the link to a sample game I made for it, feel free to PM me.

It is a basic 2D game where you are a dragon that kills demons that are spawned from a boss. There's more to it but it is pretty basic as I have said. In about two hours, I went above the actual requirements and added some nifty features. :>

One of these days I'm going to make an engine that will play my future-to-be game if I ever get the chance. However, recently I've finally got into the right mood to rapidly start my short story that will eventually get published by the end of the year. (hopefully) And maybe with some extra pairs of eyes, I can see if I'm hitting my mark with it. I've started on it because I need to get something out there and grab the attention of others first then show them the rest of what's in store. So far, I like how I started it out. I'm playing some background music to get me the feeling of the beginning of the story. Me and my music. XD


----------



## Fnord (Sep 19, 2011)

I tried my hand at making an 8-bit RPG using Fantasy Game Maker or some program of the sort and never got the hang of it.  Computer programming is not in my blood!


----------



## Bass_Thunder37 (Sep 19, 2011)

Fnord said:


> Been tinkering with a D&D campaign that I work on as my "sanity-keeping activity".


Ah, D&D, it's been ages since I played. I've always wanted to get back to it, but working my dad's shop has kept me too busy. What's changed in the five years I've been gone from her? Did they finally invent guns? Can I trade in my Paladin's sword for an FM-FAL? Are the Warforged battery-powered yet?


----------



## Fnord (Sep 19, 2011)

The newest edition is pretty dramatic, but I like it a lot more.  I was a die-hard 2nd edition guy for a long time and when it first came out I was like "meh".  But with the expansions and such it has a lot more variety and it's a HELL of a lot easier on the DM to put stuff together (which is good because I have a lot less time to do it).  I dig it.


----------



## Leuco (Sep 20, 2011)

Superderek said:


> I'm playing some background music to get me the feeling of the beginning of the story. Me and my music. XD



I listen to music when I write too. What kind of music do you guys listen to when you write? By the way, thanks for Game Maker advice. I'm completely ignorant, so at least I have a place to start now. It's a silly dream, but it's one of those things I'd like to do. You know, like brew my own beer. That's also on my list. 

Hey, have you guys seen that hilarious clip of Der Fuhrer playing Dungeons and Dragons?


----------



## Bass_Thunder37 (Sep 21, 2011)

Hm, maybe with the new rule set and all I can get my old buddies back together, and play another campaign. Already got one in my head.


Leuco said:


> Hey, have you guys seen that hilarious clip of Der Fuhrer playing Dungeons and Dragons?


Nein.


----------



## Leuco (Sep 22, 2011)

Here's a link. Apparently he hate's noobs and mages. 

Hitler's D&D Character Dies - YouTube


----------



## Kelise (Sep 30, 2011)

Let's get the general chat moving again. 

I just ordered me one of these: Brewer's Reference - Read Brewer's Entries, Buy Brewer's Books, Become a Brewerphile

When I told my co-workers they had a bit of a giggle at how lame I was. Especially since I'm going to put it away as soon as it arrives, telling myself I can only look at it once I've achieved a goal I'm currently working on. '_That_, as a reward?' they asked.

Then I told them a bit about it, and minutes later I had to go order another FIVE from book depository because everyone else wanted one too.


----------



## Mistresselysia (Oct 9, 2011)

Gah! Not been around much in the last couple of days... my eldest picked up a nasty virus that filled her poor little mouth with ulcers, and she was refusing to eat or drink anything. We were worried she would end up in hospital, but this morning she got up and ate 5 (count 'em!) bowls of breakfast cereal. I'm guessing she's on the mend now - phew!!

Now going to try to find the time to catch up... (although my youngest is currently whining at me, so I guess that is going to have to happen later)

Hope everyone is okay!


----------



## Leuco (Oct 13, 2011)

Mistresselysia said:


> I'm guessing she's on the mend now - phew!!



Glad the little one is feeling better. Whatever she had sounded pretty miserable.


----------

